# ERCP info needed



## Pattymint (May 30, 2006)

Hi there. After all the usual tests, I am down to the ERCP. I suffer from excruciating intermittent pain. They think it may be spincter of oddi dysfuntion. Could I please get a good from one of you who have had that done and had a good result. I am really scared about having this test. Thanks


----------



## 14515 (Nov 27, 2006)

pattymint............go to webmd site click onto messageboards..........you will have to join no once you do that click on digestive disorders as you scroll down you will see lots of info from those who have had the test etc.............also go to this sight sod.drismai.com a sod support group...........good luck...............


----------

